# 'The Hunted' movie



## Cthulhu (Feb 25, 2003)

The official Web site for _The Hunted _ has a couple of short profiles on Tom Kier and Rafael Kayanan, the Sayoc Kali Tuhons that are knife consultants for the movie.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey Cthulhu, let me know when your going, maybe we can do a double date with our wives or get the guys together and have a guys night out.  Either way, I'll be wearing my Sayoc Kali t-shirt out of respect!

Andy


----------



## pesilat (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *The official Web site for The Hunted  has a couple of short profiles on Tom Kier and Rafael Kayanan, the Sayoc Kali Tuhons that are knife consultants for the movie.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Yup. I've known Tuhon Tom since '98 and met Tuhon Raf this past weekend. In fact, I sat next to both of them on Sunday night and watched Jet Li's new movie Cradle 2 The Grave (good movie, BTW).

Based on what I've heard from Tuhons Tom and Raf (who've already seen the finished product) and a review I read about the movie, it's going to be awesome. I'm really stoked about seeing it.

Mike


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Hey Cthulhu, let me know when your going, maybe we can do a double date with our wives or get the guys together and have a guys night out.  Either way, I'll be wearing my Sayoc Kali t-shirt out of respect!
> 
> Andy *



May have to try a guys night out so we don't have to worry about sitters for our kids.  Your daughter is fine, but my daughter will probably beat a sitter to death, or at least drive one insane  

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 14, 2003)

CNN's Entertainment section, Florida Today, and USA Today have all given this movie bad reviews.

A common point in the reviews seems to be very true: this movie does seem like a mix of _First Blood_ and _The Fugitive_.  

I'd still like to see it, if only to see how Sayoc Kali comes across on the silver screen.

Cthulhu


----------



## pesilat (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *CNN's Entertainment section, Florida Today, and USA Today have all given this movie bad reviews.
> 
> A common point in the reviews seems to be very true: this movie does seem like a mix of First Blood and The Fugitive.
> ...



A) What's wrong with either of those movies?
B) Neither of them was an original plot either

Besides, it's critics saying things. Often, the movies panned by critics are the ones I enjoy the most.

Mike


----------



## AldonAsher (Mar 14, 2003)

Cthulu, let me know when you and Andy want to go.  I'll make the trip over to see it with you guys.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 14, 2003)

I gotta work details out with the wife, but it sounds like a plan!  Dammit...I don't have a Sayoc shirt to wear.  

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2003)

See also this thread.


----------



## Rommel (Mar 15, 2003)

How was the movie? Was it worth seeing? Could someone post a review focusing on the knife fighting aspects?


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 17, 2003)

Here is a site that actually gave it a very good review.  Of course by the name of the site it probably is a bit martial art biased!


http://www.kungfucinema.com/articles/2003-02-18-01.htm


Al and Cthulhu, let me know when.  My nephews are in town and the "forced" me to take them to see it, but i'd love to see it again.  

Here is my biased review (while trying not to give anything away). Great knife fighting scenes! Excellent production, great scenery, plot OK (tried to play up the father-son or teacher-student thing) so there is more of a connection to the hunter and the hunted than the Fugative.  Seemed like a short movie. Jones and DelToro did a pretty good job with the limited training they had, they come off as believable.

You could see the realism the director (and Tom and Raffy) put into the movie.  I was constantly on the lookout for movements or techniques that were familar to me. They did a Sayoc Kali vital template, even making reference to the "power assist' in the training portion. There was a scene where DelToro forged a knife out of an old leafspring off a junked truck (Filipino knifemakers used to get some steel from old US army jeep leafsprings). But in the end, I forsee all this realsim being overlooked and not recognized by the masses.  

The plot has some holes in it.  The tranitions of when DelToro "snaps" and starts going off is too quick or non-existent.  You expect some love-interest thing with jones and the FBI chick that never happens (at least I did!, she wasn't that bad - maybe i've been seeing to many chick flicks with my wife). The symbolism that was used (see if you can find them) isn't exactly 6th sense (the movie with Bruce Willis).  This is why all the bad reviews.

So as a martial arts/knife movie its really really good.  But its no box office hit.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 17, 2003)

The plot is what it is.  The fights rock!  Ask yourself; would you rather typical action adventure plot and typical a/a fights...or typical plot/stellar fights.
The fight scenes pretty much made the film for me.  Definately worth seeing if you do FMA, and even if you dont.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2003)

The current (May 2003) issue of Black Belt magazine has an article on the knife-fighting work done for the movie that is definitely interesting reading.


----------

